# Dead Shrimp: When to Remove?



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I take my dead out as soon as I see them....they foul the water...especially in a Nano...


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

if you can remove it. cuz we don't know how it die. to avoid more shrimp die.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Get a 3' section of airline tubing like you would use for CO2 and use it as a siphon to suck them out. You can be fairly "pin-point" with the tubing and it won't disturb much of anything.

That said, if I see the neighbors munching on it, I'll leave it alone. But if it is white/pink and nothing else is around, out comes the tubing!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Remove dead shrimp as soon as possible, other shrimp can catch a bacterial infection or worse from it. Not to mention the ammonia spike it will cause


----------



## ncharlie (May 20, 2011)

Thanks

I did take him out. No one was eating him so I figure something was wrong.

I probably could have pipette him out of the tank with a McDonalds straw since it is so thick.

I think I will go to McDonalds and pick up a few big ass straws!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

chopsticks work in a pinch too


----------



## jamiex09 (May 13, 2011)

I will remove if I see it, with metal tongs. 

The problem is sometimes with plants and driftwoods, if they die in hiding places, sucks. I can't see it unless I lift up and I hate doing that cos it may somehow disturb the gravel.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

cant say i have ever removed a dead shrimp, usually they only die overnight, and they are cleaned from the tank by other shrimp by noon. ive done it this way with no issues from anything. in fact about the only time ive had a mass die off was from a Co2 over gas, back in diy co2 days. (that i did manually clean cause there were no shrimp left to do the job)

Been keeping them this way between my two tanks, with cherrys for over a year, and crs 6mos now.


----------



## Tugboatobb (Jan 2, 2011)

I haven't had my shrimp tank that long but I haven't pulled any dead from it yet. Thats just because I haven't actually seen any. I'm sure I've lost at least a couple, but I have enough that I can't tell if a couple are missing and the shrimp and snails do a great job keeping the tank clean.

That being said if I saw one I would pull it out, just because if its been there long enough for me to spot theres probably a reason it hadn't been eaten and theres something wrong with it and I don't want it in my tank.


----------



## tnt808 (May 6, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> chopsticks work in a pinch too


You have to know how to use chopsticks first :icon_smil


----------



## shane3fan (Nov 2, 2009)

on the subject of shrimp deaths---what would be considered a 'normal' mortality rate? Should I panic if I find one dead shrimp a week in my CRS tank? I havent been, but I wonder about others thoughts.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

shane3fan said:


> on the subject of shrimp deaths---what would be considered a 'normal' mortality rate? Should I panic if I find one dead shrimp a week in my CRS tank? I havent been, but I wonder about others thoughts.



I would be concerned. That's a typical symptom of something is off with your CRS water. I've had trickle deaths with CRS one or two a week for a few months...until I switched to RO.


----------



## tkbellwood (May 16, 2011)

I have a plastic 5ml pipette that my lfs sells that I cut off the end so the hole is bigger and then use that to siphon out any small dead including shrimp. That allows me to have some reach into the 24 inch deep tank as well.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> chopsticks work in a pinch too


mmmmm sushi :biggrin:


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

shane3fan said:


> on the subject of shrimp deaths---what would be considered a 'normal' mortality rate? Should I panic if I find one dead shrimp a week in my CRS tank? I havent been, but I wonder about others thoughts.


The rate would depend strongly on how many shrimp you've got in the tank. If it's twenty, 1 a week is way too many unless they happen to have been from the same spawn (so that they are all the same age, that is) and are just dying from being old. If you've got 100 of mixed age, that's probably about right (assuming they live for about 2 years.)


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> I would be concerned. That's a typical symptom of something is off with your CRS water. * I've had trickle deaths with CRS one or two a week for a few months...until I switched to RO*.



this, only with CRS tho, it was after the switch to RO, that crs first started berrying.

my cherrys had no problem with the tap tho


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

....cherries are pretty much unkillable...unless you have perfect tap water CRS likes RO...

I was replying to shane3fan's comment.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> chopsticks work in a pinch too


Great pun SNM! The question is "Was it intentional?"

Oooo... shrimp lo mein for supper tonight sounds good!


----------

